# Sudo Install Fails, Complains About Missing Header Files



## snow-cat (Jul 6, 2022)

Good Day FreeBSD Forums,

I upgraded from 12.2 to 12.3 and have been trying to update all my ports.  There was a problem trying to update Sudo (using portmaster, I forget what the exact error was) so I uninstalled Sudo and then tried re-installing it, and this is where I run into the errors.

The final out from `make install clean` is `configure: exit 77`.  So following up on this, I looked into the contents of the work directory's config.log (/usr/ports/security/sudo/work/sudo-1.9.11p3) and I see the following fatal errors:

```
fatal error: 'netgroup.h' file not found
fatal error: 'sys/bsdtypes.h' file not found
fatal error: 'sys/stropts.h' file not found
fata error: 'sys/sysmacros.h' file not found
fata error: 'ac_nonexistent.h' file not found
```
The output of `uname -v` is `FreeBSD 12.3-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC`.  And from config.log I see it's using Clang 10.0.1.

This is a little beyond skills so I am not sure how to really go about troubleshooting things.  For example what is netgroup.h a part of and why would it be missing?  One thing I tried doing was deinstalling and then reinstalling LLVM, thinking it would (magically) install those header files, but I still get the errors.

Any and all help appreciated!

Thanks and Be Well.


----------

